# Pigeon Point Lighthouse



## Trever1t (May 28, 2012)

I probably should have waited due to my exhaustion but wanted to jam one out from today's excursion. Hiked ~5 miles over Pgeon Point and Ano Nuevo state parks then down to 'Smuggler's Cove' a small beach that most drive right by and is hard to access. Anyway, here's one I jammed out before I pass out. 




Pigeon Point Lighthouse by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## 480sparky (May 28, 2012)

If you never claimed it to be HDR, I never would have guessed.

Excellent job!


----------



## Jaemie (May 29, 2012)

I like it, and also would never have guessed HDR (which is how I like HDR). At first, the multitude of angles gently disorients, but then it all comes together nicely. Great shadows and textures, too.


----------



## Trever1t (May 29, 2012)

Thank you, maybe I should have posted in the general or landscape section


----------



## nmoody (May 29, 2012)

Nicely done, love the fence line.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 29, 2012)

Superb composition, clean processing, great line to take the eye to the lighthouse. Success!


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (May 29, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## Trever1t (May 29, 2012)

Thanks! 5 frames, handheld in a stiff breeze. Photomatix does a great job of lining it up.


----------



## Joel_W (May 29, 2012)

Outstanding.  Just a super composition. Love the fence just leading one right up to the house. As everyone has already said, if you hadn't told us it was an HDR image, I wouldn't have given it a 2nd thought.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (May 29, 2012)

This is a win, Trev. Comp, PP, sat... Spot on.


----------



## ann (Jun 1, 2012)

very nice


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 1, 2012)

NICE!


----------



## Compaq (Jun 1, 2012)

Now this is lovely.


----------



## BRN1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Looks great. I need to try HDR. Never done it.


----------



## charlie76 (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow....great composition.  I have never seen ice plant that color before.


----------



## JRE313 (Jun 3, 2012)

I have yet to do lighthouses.Very well done!!Keep up the great work!!


----------



## dl4449 (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice Trever That is one of my favorite places to shoot. Do they have the lens on display yet??


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 3, 2012)

yes, it's in the foghorn shack. I have a shot of it, just need to edit.


----------

